# Any 270 fans out there?



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

If so what do you use your rifle to hunt, and what load are you using, thanks.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

IMO the 270 is the best cardtridge EVER!!! :beer: Flat shooting and packs a wallop. I hunt deer and elk with mine, and wouldn't be afraid to try moose. For deer I am using a 130 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip with 50 grains of 4895. 1/2 in. groups and has performed flawlessly for me on deer. For elk I am using a 130 grain Game King from Sierra, also with 50 grains of 4895.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I got a smokin deal on a A-Bolt 270 with a bushnell 4200 elite on it last spring. a sporting goods store in boise idaho had them for $500 they must have had the price marked wrong or something and then on top of that i got a 10% military discount. As a general rule i always load my own hunting rounds but i found another store that had weatherby 270win rounds priced wrong. they are norma brass loaded with 130gr barnes x bullets and i got them for $20 a box when cabelas had them for almost $50. needless to say i bought all they had. now the plan was for her to hunt deer and elk with it this year but she went and got herself pregnant and missed out on hunting season so it has yet to kill anything besides some paper and a badger.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i shoot a browning .270 with a nikon pro staff scope with remington core-lokt 130 grain ammo. ive only hunted deer and coyotes with it, but want to try to get out elk hunting


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got a Browning A-bolt , I run 130gr Nosler ballistic tips with 52.5 grains of H4831SC.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Browning X-Bolt in .270 using Hornady Interbond 130gr Factory loads as they shoot sub moa rotb.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I grew up reading Jack O'Connor, so I was under the influence of the world's biggest 270 fan from my single digit years.

I have had a bunch of 270's over the years and it remains my favorite medium game caliber. God alone knows how many deer & goats I"ve taken with the 270. Even killed a moose with one, using a 150 grain Nosler Partition handload at 424 yards measured by rangefinder.

My all time favorite 270 is my Remington 700 LH, stainless steel with grey laminated stock. My wife gave this to me on our wedding day 11 years ago. It shoots sub-MOA and has taken a pile of game. This year it accounted for a doe and my biggest buck to date, a 153" 5 point.

I firmly believe the 270 is at it's best with a 140 grain bullet, and my all time favorite medium game load is a 140 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip over 58.0 grains of H4831SC. This load does 2950FPS from my 24" Model 700, prints sub-MOA, and just clobbers deer...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I grew up reading Jack O'Connor, so I was under the influence of the world's biggest 270 fan from my single digit years.


I keep finding we have more in common all the time. Sometimes if you post first there is no need for me to bother.  A lot of pages of Outdoor life had Jack O'Connor on it.

I see your also using Jack's preferred powder and right up there with his load. I had to back off one grain from Jack's all time favorite load )130 gr bullet and 60 gr H4831) for better accuracy. You almost need to tamp the powder to get the bullet in.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

My new left hand tikka in 270 wsm is on the way, I always liked 270 and the wsm is just that and better.


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, I have a Savage 110 centerfeed 270 with an egw base,and a Simmons Whitetail Classic scope on it, and I love it, I am shooting Remington 130gr core lokts, and it shoots great!


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

My next will be either a .270 or .280.The .280 has a slight edge performance wise but the ammo cost's a good bit more than the .270.I'm leaning towards another Ruger.My local shop has a Hawkeye SS/black stock .280.Another shop has a Rem M-700 Buckmaster with the camo stock/blued barrel in .270.Tuff choice.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i have a savage model 111 with a nikon prostaf scope on it ive had it since august and have shot a yote with it and man did it get messed up i cant say its my favorite caliber but its up there i love my 30/30 =] :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > I grew up reading Jack O'Connor, so I was under the influence of the world's biggest 270 fan from my single digit years.
> 
> 
> I keep finding we have more in common all the time. Sometimes if you post first there is no need for me to bother.  A lot of pages of Outdoor life had Jack O'Connor on it.
> ...


When I load 130's I use 59.0 grains of H4831SC. I too found 60 grains a touch warm for my comfort and besides, 59.0 gives me 3050FPS from my 700's 24" barrel. That's plenty of speed for me.

Jack also wrote some western novels ala Zane Grey that are worth a read. There's chapter from one in "The Best Of Jack O'Connor, which I have in harcover.

Plainsman, you and I have got to get together in person some time. Great minds think alike... :beer:


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

i love the 270 for sometimes black bear, deer, and coyote hunting.


----------

